# Problems with uploading video on facebook



## AriaOne

Hello everybody,my problem is not life important  but will appreciate any help..
Im struggling to upload my video on facebook,where the time limit per video is 20 minutes.but the video Im trying to upload is only 11 minutes long,but the site reports that the video failed to process,because its too long...any idea?the interesting thing is,that in any player I open the video shows the correct length,but in the folder if I go on the file with the pointer it really shows that the video is over 20 minutes.Im using vista x64.In my video converting tool I tired all sort of combinations.the 11 minute video still comes up as over 20 minute one.thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## glentibbits

What video converting tool are you using?


----------



## AriaOne

AVS video converter


----------



## mrtelevision

it could be a filesize restriction you're breaking, and not actually the length that's the problem. Sometimes you'll get a message about length when it's actually size that counts.
Try looking at the FAQs on the site for size limitations. If that's the case, you could run the video through Windows Movie Maker & save it to a size custom made for that upload. I use it all the time because it give surprisingly clean results for such a simple program.


----------



## AriaOne

Thank you for your ideas,but Obviously the rason why im using AVS video converter is to reduce the large file size of the video...so lets do it again.the max.alowed filesize of the uploaded video on facebook is whopping 1024 MB and the max.alowed lenght is 20 minutes.Im converting my videos into really tiny ones.that particular one I tried to upload is exactly 17 MB and exactly 11 minutes,so both well behind the max alowed...now I dont know If you missed that important note in my original post,that the video shows the correct 11 minutes in ANY player,but If I go on the file in my folder with the mouse pointer,strangely it shows that the video is 20 min. and 10 sec. in lenght..and thats the strange thing..


----------



## mrtelevision

wow...that IS strange. I've never used AVS so I'm not familiar with its quirks....that might be one of them. It could be some render setting. Honestly, I'd just try running it through Movie Maker. That's solved a lot of strange problems for me in the past.
Also, have you tried converting it a 2nd time & saving it with a different file name? That could help, too.


----------



## AriaOne

There is nothing wrong with AVS video converter..its in the Windows where the fileinfo shows that the 11 minute video is 20 minutes and 10 seconds...of course I tried all sort of combinations in AVS video converter.


----------



## mrtelevision

sorry, I didn't mean to sound insulting...I'm just trying to help. I understand your problem (it's been repeated 3 times now), I'm just not familiar with your software. 
I guess all I can say at this point is try running it back through AVS & saving it as a different filename & see if it happens again. If it does, then we have something to work with. If not, problem solved
Another thing to consider: when you go over the 11 minute file with your pointer & it reads 20 mintes 10 seconds, is this in a window that opens after clicking the Facebook button? If so, it might be a problem at facebook.
best of luck


----------

